# Ipe Porch



## Leisel_Spafford (Nov 29, 2011)

I have an Ipe porch that is in desperate need of sealing/refinishing ... I have no idea what the best products are, so I could really use some advice from someone who has experience/knowledge in this area. 

What is a good product to use... that will both provide the best protection, as well as the best longevity?

Really appreciate any help I can get...Thank you!


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Try a Brazilian Rosewood oil finish. At my work, we sell a product that is specifically for hardwoods like Ipe and Tiger wood. It is made by Penofin. I have only used some of their products on cedar, but I have heard nothing but great stuff from people who have used it. Just make sure to follow the istructions and don't leave any pooled on the surface, as it will turn black over time. You want to wipe up any excess.


----------



## jleep (Oct 27, 2011)

Penofin at Dunn lumber and ship n shore at am place that carries dal's products....when ipe and the other exotics were starting to get big on early 00s I did side by side test for a year with penofin, ship nshore, a non thompsons water seal deckstain (too much wax, wouldn't use it anyways on mat deck), seafin teak oil, and plain old tung oil....in a year they had all greyed at about the same rate...you can ad uv to these penetrating oils and it's a waste of time because there needs to be a mil thickness high enough for the ub absorbers to stay suspended over the wood....in the end the deckstain couldn't penetrate enough and therefore was ****** and showed wear marks. Penofin and ship and shore were about the same but when you apply penofin you have to wait and them go back and wipe off excess....but it does come in colors....but ipe oiled up is beautiful enough.....sorry about the long post

jleep


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sealer Ready Seal
Power wash first with Deck Brightener


----------



## jleep (Oct 27, 2011)

Deck brightner is needed for removing grey...it's mild oxalis acid type wash which is just s mild bleaching solution.....bit don't forget to use a chlorine bleach solution first to het rid of the mildew whether you see it or not!


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Do not use chlorine bleach on any wood deck. Only use it on composite decks. It kills the wood fibers. Deck brightener will kill the mold. Use Wolman's Liquid Deck Cleaner.


----------



## jleep (Oct 27, 2011)

The wood brightner um talking about has no chlorine which would (chlorine) damage the wood....there's a few out there... Dalys wood brightner is what I'm talking about but is used after the initial bleach each that kills mildew... You can't have a finish on there and expect the brightner to work though


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

If there is a finish on the deck already, even if you think it has all worn off it HAS to be removed. Look up HD-80 for removal followed by an acid brightener to neutralize the stripper.


----------

